# Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chavez - Lima



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*Ahora algunas fotos del Aeropuerto Jorge Chavez*

*Hotel Costa del Sol*




























*Rumbo a Peru Plaza*










*4 D*










*Perú Plaza*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, me gusta bastante la 4ta y última. 

Salu2 Libidito


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sin duda ha cambiado bastante, aunque de eso ha pasado ya un tiempo, creo que de las fotos que hay en este thread, lo último que se hizo fue el hotel. A ver qué hacen con la torre


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buenas fotos libidito


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos. Definitivamente este aeropuerto es uno de los mejores :cheers:


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

buenas fotos libidito!!! ahora del aeropuerto de trujillo


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

el hotel se ve bastante bien!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos, pero nunca coman en ese Papa John's en pleno vuelo me vino la bicicleta por culpa de sus pizzas :lol:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> buenas fotos libidito!!! ahora del aeropuerto de trujillo


No démos lástima please :lol:


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Libidito said:


> *Perú Plaza*


Esa plaza no luce muy "Perú" con McDonalds, Dunkin' Donuts y Papa John's :lol:. Creo que estoy prejuzgando, hace como 5 años que no voy al aeropuerto, por lo tanto no he presenciado sus grandes cambios.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bien con las fotos y muchas gracias libido ! Me hubiera gustado ver algo mas de las obras, la zona de mangas y salas de embarque, etc... 

Saludos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Bien con las fotos y muchas gracias libido ! Me hubiera gustado ver algo mas de las obras, la zona de mangas y salas de embarque, etc...
> 
> Saludos


Tengo fotos de esas zonas pero son del año pasado, creo que ya no tiene caso postearlas  además que no me acuerdo donde las puse.


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

una preguntaaa. ¿es posible postear en este thread informacion u opiniones sobre el crecimiento aerocomercial? pq en el de proyectos y construcciones no nos dejan jeje. o sea sobre aaerolineas, destinos, aviones, frecuencias etc etc todo lo que no tenga que ver con la construccion. ESPERO QUE SI


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

W!CKED said:


> Buenas fotos, pero nunca coman en ese Papa John's en pleno vuelo me vino la bicicleta por culpa de sus pizzas :lol:


Y bueno en el manos morenas tampoco coman... sorry pero, lamentablemente el tamal estaba que parecìa un pedazo de llanta de bicileta.
´
Bueno yo tambièn tenía tremenda mala noche y eran las 08h30 .... quien sabe quizá al medio dìa estè mejor la atenciòn... porque la tìa que atendìa tenia cara de perro.



beatlemaniaco said:


> una preguntaaa. ¿es posible postear en este thread informacion u opiniones sobre el crecimiento aerocomercial? pq en el de proyectos y construcciones no nos dejan jeje. o sea sobre aaerolineas, destinos, aviones, frecuencias etc etc *todo lo que no tenga que ver con la construccion. *ESPERO QUE SI


Si no tiene nada que ver con la construcciòn no se puede poner acà. Ni en los subforos sobre temas de esa ìndole. Puedes colocar informaciòn bien propuesta y documentada en el jirón para que inicies un buen debate o en debate urbano coloca un post con informaciòn de crecimiento pero relacionado a la parte urbana y arquitectònica.

Gracias Libidito... tan chèveres tus fotos!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Quiero que un familiar se vaya de viaje!!!! así tendría un buen pretexto para conocer ese aeropuerto.
Luce muy bien, espacioso y todo. Buenas fotos.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> Quiero que un familiar se vaya de viaje!!!! así tendría un buen pretexto para conocer ese aeropuerto.
> Luce muy bien, espacioso y todo. Buenas fotos.


No es necesario, puedes entrar normal, hay acceso libre; puedes poner como pretexto tomar un jugo de naranja en el Starbucks


----------



## robert14 (Nov 5, 2008)

Libidito, no tienes fotos del interior del hotel..?

Limeñito, el acceso al aeropuerto es gratis, salvo algunas zonas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

robert14 said:


> Libidito, no tienes fotos del interior del hotel..?
> 
> Limeñito, el acceso al aeropuerto es gratis, salvo algunas zonas.


No tengo dentro del Hotel 
sorry.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

El lunes que fui vi que hay unas partes del aeropuerto que estan haciendole no se que debe ser por esa ampliacion que estan haciendo me pregunto como quedara


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Buenas fotos, pero nunca coman en ese Papa John's en pleno vuelo me vino la bicicleta por culpa de sus pizzas :lol:


gracias por la recomendación:nuts:

Están buenísimas las fotos libis.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol: Por lo visto todos tienen alguna mala experiencia en el Perú Plaza :lol: yo felizmente hasta ahora no, nunca como ahí por miedo y ahora con mayor razón.

El aeropuerto está quedando mejor con cada ampliación, esperemos a ver la última que de bueno irá a traer.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Pues yo comí en McDonald's del aeropuerto y normal


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yo comi en 4d y bebí café en Starbucks y no me cayó mal.


----------

